# Router Plate for Dewalt 611 Compact Router



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

I want to mount my Dewalt 611 Compact router to a router table. Would a 1/4" thick phenolic material be thick enough to make the plate for the table?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

Yes the 1/4" thick plate with do the job just fine..

===



BigCountry said:


> I want to mount my Dewalt 611 Compact router to a router table. Would a 1/4" thick phenolic material be thick enough to make the plate for the table?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Keith


----------

